# Hersteller, Produkt und Spiel des Jahres 2012: Ihre Meinung ist gefragt!



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Hersteller, Produkt und Spiel des Jahres 2012: Ihre Meinung ist gefragt!*

					PC Games Hardware startet die Leserwahl 2012: Welche Komponenten und welcher Hersteller haben Ihnen im vergangenen Jahr mit innovativen, außergewöhnlichen oder einfach sehr guten Produkten am meisten Freude bereitet?

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Hersteller, Produkt und Spiel des Jahres 2012: Ihre Meinung ist gefragt!*


----------



## ReVan1199 (28. Dezember 2012)

Warum fehlt den bei den Notebookherstellern HP
Meiner Meinung der beste Hersteller von Notebooks.


----------



## MessmakerOC (28. Dezember 2012)

Für mich der beste Gehäusehersteller dieses Jahr war Nanoxia, denn das DS I ist wirklich sehr gut durchdacht und sieht auch noch stylish aus.


----------



## Ich 15 (28. Dezember 2012)

ReVan1199 schrieb:


> Warum fehlt den bei den Notebookherstellern HP
> Meiner Meinung der beste Hersteller von Notebooks.


 Das wollt ich gerade auch schreiben. Ich bin mit meinen qualitativ hochwertigen Probook sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Ion (28. Dezember 2012)

Unter Lautsprecher zählt meine Stimme für Nubert 

Die PDF ist für Leute die es per Post zu schicken möchten


----------



## Malkav85 (28. Dezember 2012)

grade gemerkt. Hab das mit den Links übersehen  Wobei ich anmerken möchte, das diese "Abstimmung" echt schlecht gelöst ist. Das ständige scrollen und "weiter" klicken nervt extrem!


----------



## mrindividual83 (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich mache bei solchen Abstimmungen kategorisch nicht mit. Es ist doch das billigste Mittel, uns als Verbraucher, marketingtechnisch zu missbrauchen. Das ist genauso schlimm, wie Gewinnspiele und Preisausschreiben. Doch am schlimmsten sind die Gewinnspiele bei TVShows. Die Frage ist dann praktisch eine Beleidung an unsere Intelligenz.

BTW: einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr wünscht euch euer Grinch


----------



## FreezerX (28. Dezember 2012)

Bei "Technologie des Jahres 2012" habe ich "Sonstiges" geklickt und dabei an die Noiseblocker eLoop Lüfter gedacht.


----------



## prallus (28. Dezember 2012)

Hersteller des Jahres 2012: Festplatten: Samsung


----------



## alexq (28. Dezember 2012)

Unter Lautsprecher zählt meine Stimme für Nubert.


----------



## prallus (28. Dezember 2012)

Produkt des Jahres 2012: EVGA GF670 FTW


----------



## Professor Theorie (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Das wollt ich gerade auch schreiben. Ich bin mit meinen qualitativ hochwertigen Probook sehr zufrieden.



Ebenfalls. Tolles Notebook 

aber warum als Produkt des Jahres die 7970 GHz-Edition?


----------



## tux94 (28. Dezember 2012)

Hab' mich leider verklickt. Kann ich bei den Mäusen meine Stimme noch ändern?


----------



## skyscraper (28. Dezember 2012)

Professor Theorie schrieb:


> aber warum als Produkt des Jahres die 7970 GHz-Edition?


 
Weil die, im Gegensatz zur normalen 7970, erst 2012 und nicht schon Dezember 2011 erschien.


----------



## demoness (28. Dezember 2012)

Sorry aber die Notebook Abstimmung ohne HP ist ja mal voll lächerlich. Die Pro und vorallem Elitebooks sind so ziemlich das beste und qualitativ hochwertigste was es in der Branche zu kaufen gibt!
Ganz nebenbei sind sie auch noch Weltmarktführer bei den Notebooks, aber anscheinend trotzdem nicht wichtig genug für PCGH


----------



## magicflyer (28. Dezember 2012)

schöne Abstimmung


----------



## OctoCore (28. Dezember 2012)

Zum Teil ziemlich willkürlich wirkende Teilnehmerauswahl.
Und merkwürdige Anmerkungen:


> 2012 kamen viele gute mechanische Keyboards, aber auch klassische Tastaturen auf den Markt.


Viel klassischer als mechanisch geht eigentlich nur, wenn man mit keilförmigen Holzstiften Zeichen in feuchten Ton drückt.


----------



## GoldenMic (28. Dezember 2012)

Produkt des Jahres: Xeon E3-1230V2

Grafikchips?
Eigentlich AMD, wegen der guten Leistung. Aufgrund der Energieeffizienz und der für mich besseren Software ist es bei mir Nvidia geworden.


----------



## Research (28. Dezember 2012)

Ein Schelm wer dabei böses denkt:
Hersteller, Produkt und Spiel des Jahres 2012: Ihre Meinung ist gefragt! - Spiel des Jahres
Spielegurken 2012: Die wohl schlechtesten PC-Spiele des ersten Halbjahres [Artikel des Monats Juli 2012]

Irgendwo hätte noch ein ARM rein gemusst...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Dezember 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Zum Teil ziemlich willkürlich wirkende Teilnehmerauswahl.
> Und merkwürdige Anmerkungen:
> 
> Viel klassischer als mechanisch geht eigentlich nur, wenn man mit keilförmigen Holzstiften Zeichen in feuchten Ton drückt.


 
Wenn man die mechanischen als die Wieder-Neueinsteiger ansieht und die nicht-mechanischen als Klassiker, geht es wieder 


MalkavianChild schrieb:


> grade gemerkt. Hab das mit den Links übersehen   Wobei ich anmerken möchte, das diese "Abstimmung" echt schlecht gelöst  ist. Das ständige scrollen und "weiter" klicken nervt extrem!


 
Dieses Mal haben wir es so gelöst, wonach viele gebrüllt haben: Separate Umfragen. Man kann es halt nicht allen recht machen


----------



## Research (28. Dezember 2012)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> []Dieses Mal haben wir es so gelöst, wonach viele gebrüllt haben: Separate Umfragen. Man kann es halt nicht allen recht machen


 
Was? Frechheit. Bringt mir die Schuldigen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe jetzt überall mitgemacht. 
Bekomme ich jetzt einen Gutschein?


----------



## der_knoben (28. Dezember 2012)

Bei Sicherheitssoftware fehlt Comodo als Hersteller.


----------



## OctoCore (28. Dezember 2012)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wenn man die mechanischen als die Wieder-Neueinsteiger ansieht und die nicht-mechanischen als Klassiker, geht es wieder



Ich vergesse manchmal, was zwischen PC und Hardware im Titel des Magazins steht (was eigentlich für Euch spricht ), von daher kann man's durchgehen lassen.
Ansonsten waren sie aber nie raus aus den Charts.


----------



## Malkav85 (28. Dezember 2012)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Dieses Mal haben wir es so gelöst, wonach viele gebrüllt haben: Separate Umfragen. Man kann es halt nicht allen recht machen



Wer hat sich das denn gewünscht? Peitscht sie aus!


----------



## Riq12 (28. Dezember 2012)

Bei den Tablets vermisse ich acer (w700)!


----------



## John-800 (29. Dezember 2012)

Bei Arbeitsspeicher kein OCZ?
Und bei den Lautsprechern unbedingt Heco. Da hält nix Brüllwürfelmässiges mit, jedoch zu normalsterblichen Preisen erhältlich.

Die Festplattenauswahl ist mal grandios. 3 Hersteller? Wenn Seagate noch weiter den Markt aufkauft, steht derren Laden irgendwann in Flamen!


----------



## Hannesjooo (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich liebe meine Sharkoon Fireglider Maus, das past einfach mit meinen großen Händen.


----------



## Caduzzz (29. Dezember 2012)

mrindividual83 schrieb:


> Das ist genauso schlimm, wie Gewinnspiele und Preisausschreiben. Doch am schlimmsten sind die Gewinnspiele bei TVShows. Die Frage ist dann praktisch eine Beleidung an unsere Intelligenz.


 
Deine/Unsere Intelligenz interessiert die TV Sender und MobilFunkbetreiber/Telfonanbieter herzlich wenig..sondern nur das Geld. Wäre die Frage/Auswal zu schwer würden sie nix verdienen. 0,49ct oder so pro Anruf oder Sms, da kommt ordentlich was zusammen, aber eben nur wenn jeder "Idiot" die Frage beantworten kann und auch anruft..

Schöne Umfrage, interessant finde ich wie unterschiedlich doch Foren + deren Community doch abstimmen können bzw. welcher Meinung sie sind. In anderen Foren sind andere Kühler oder Gehäusemarken weiter vorn in der Platzierung......aber ich fühl mich hier besser vertreten


----------



## Daniel_M (2. Januar 2013)

John-800 schrieb:


> Bei Arbeitsspeicher kein OCZ?



OCZ hat sich bereits 2011 aus dem Arbeitsspeicher-Markt zurückgezogen. Daher stehen Sie bei der Abstimmung 2012 im Bereich Arbeitsspeicher nicht zur Wahl.


----------



## Jeretxxo (2. Januar 2013)

Superlux fehlt bei den Kopfhörern, einen besseren und zugleich preiswerteren Hersteller gibt es nicht.

Und bei Lautsprechern fehlt definitiv Nubert.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (2. Januar 2013)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Superlux fehlt bei den Kopfhörern, einen besseren und zugleich preiswerteren Hersteller gibt es nicht.
> 
> Und bei Lautsprechern fehlt definitiv Nubert.


 
Superlux habe ich noch nie gehört, unser Fachredakteur offenbar auch nicht. Nubert ist doch drin.


----------



## drebbin (2. Januar 2013)

Wer hier einmal im Monat im Soundthread drin ist kennt superlux 
Bin auf die hd 681 für 20€ durch das Forum aufmerksam geworden und bin für die p-l begeistert


----------



## Jeretxxo (2. Januar 2013)

Ok, bei Nubert musste ich wohl blind sein...

Und das euer Fachredakteur noch nie von dem Hersteller gehört hat enttäuscht mich aber schwer.
Ihr müsstet deren Produkte mal Testen, sie kopieren zwar andere Hersteller, aber mit gutem Ergebnis.


----------



## Driftking007 (2. Januar 2013)

Bei den Smartphones fehlt "mobistel" als ein neueinsteiger bei Android. Sie bieten echt super verarbeitete Mobiltelefone für lau an.

Edit: Und bei Technologie des Jahres würden mir spontan die Bionischen Lüfter von Noiseblocker einfallen ...


----------



## OctoCore (2. Januar 2013)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Superlux habe ich noch nie gehört, unser Fachredakteur offenbar auch nicht. Nubert ist doch drin.


 
Hm.... muss man nicht kennen, wenn man mehr in Rechnerhardware als Audiokram unterwegs ist, obwohl die natürlich auch Produkte für Rechner und Co anbieten.
Ist China-HiFi - mit einer großen Qualitätsbandbreite - aber auch nach oben.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Januar 2013)

Superlux ist zwar im Forum sehr beliebt, mir auch nicht ganz unbekannt (für das Geld sogar alles andere als schlecht ). Aber da wir in letzter Zeit viele Tests zu Headsets hatten und Superlux in der Kategorie nichts auf dem deutschen Markt für die breite Masse interessantes zu bieten hat, vermute ich mal, dass sie deswegen in der Auflistung fehlen. 
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, haben wir Superlux aber schon mehrere Male (in Kombination mit Ansteckmikrofonen) in einem Extrakasten als Alternative zu klassischen Headsets genannt . Also wir ignorieren den Hersteller keinesfalls.


----------



## Jeretxxo (2. Januar 2013)

Naja, aber wenn PCGH_Marco sagt der "Fachredakteur" ... offenbar für Audio hat noch nie davon gehört...?

Mir war allerdings auch so als ob ich die Superlux HD hier auch schonmal mit Ansteckmicro als Alternative in einem Kasten oder dergleichen gesehen hätte...


----------



## BikeRider (3. Januar 2013)

[x] Hab grad teilgenommen


----------



## PCGH_Marco (3. Januar 2013)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Naja, aber wenn PCGH_Marco sagt der "Fachredakteur" ... offenbar für Audio hat noch nie davon gehört...?
> 
> Mir war allerdings auch so als ob ich die Superlux HD hier auch schonmal mit Ansteckmicro als Alternative in einem Kasten oder dergleichen gesehen hätte...



Wir nehmen es mit auf.

Marco


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (3. Januar 2013)

[x] Spiel:
Tiny and Big!
Einfach ein tolles, DRM-freies Physik-Adventure!

Mit "Legend of Grimrock" bin ich noch lange nicht durch und Faster Than Light hab ich noch gar nicht gespielt...


----------



## hodenbussard (3. Januar 2013)

[X] Teilgenommen

Wo sind die Preise ?


----------



## ddragon (3. Januar 2013)

done


----------



## Manfrde97 (3. Januar 2013)

Nokia Lumia, zwecks des drahtlosen aufladens


----------



## CiD (3. Januar 2013)

mrindividual83 schrieb:


> Ich mache bei solchen Abstimmungen kategorisch nicht mit. Es ist doch das billigste Mittel, uns als Verbraucher, marketingtechnisch zu missbrauchen.


Willst du etwa für ein Mausklick noch bezahlt werden ? Was sollten sie denn Deiner Meinung nach für 2 Sekunden Fingerkrümmen bezahlen ? 5 Cent ? 
Umfragen sind mMn wichtig, so hat der Verbraucher auch mal Gelegenheit sich zu Produkten äußern, wie sollen denn sonnst die Hersteller herausfinden welches Ihrer Produkte tatsächlich gut gewesen ist ? Durch Verkaufszahlen sicherlich nicht! Man kauf oft die "Katze im Sack" und gibt sie nicht zurück o. kann sie nicht zurückgeben (siehe CoD:BO2  , der FAIL des Jahres 2012).

Natürlich sollte man nicht jede Umfrage mitmachen. Ein halbwegs intelligentes u. vernünftiges Hirn erkennt schon ob die Umfrage Sinn macht oder doch nur ein PR-Schwindel ist. 

In dem Sinne...reinhaun...


----------



## Raketenjoint (4. Januar 2013)

Die besten Displays kommen aus Korea: meiner ist von *Shimian*. Solch eine brillante Qualität (kein Pixelfehler) auf einem hoch auflösenden IPS-Panel für 270€ ist einfach nur grandios. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass Black Ops (kommt natürlich nicht an BF3 ran, aber verbraucht zumindest weniger Leistung) und Anno 2070 am meisten von der hohen Auflösung profitieren.


----------



## Sumpfig (4. Januar 2013)

Versender des Jahres ist und bleibt Amazon (nicht Amazon Marketplace, sondern nur Verkauf und Versand durch Amazon).
Deren Service ist unschlagbar unkompliziert und kundenfreundlicher gehts eigentlich nicht mehr.
Nur ein Beispiel:
CM Storm Headset nach 11 Monaten Ausfälle am linken Kanal. Rücksendung an Amazon und Gutschrift des vollen Kaufpreises innerhalb von 3 Tagen.
Das Gegenbeispiel Caseking:
Mainboard und CPU nach 3 Wochen defekt. Eingeschickt und jetzt heist es warten, bis die es an Hersteller/Distri eingeschickt haben und von dem Ersatz oder Gutschrift erhalten haben.
Hardware werde ich also nie wieder bei Caseking kaufen. Gehäuse und Sonstiges kann man da aber schon kaufen. Hat ja auch kaum einer solche Auswahl.
An zweiter Stelle nach Amazon kommt bei mir Aquatuning. Da hatte ich auch ein paar Probleme mit Produkten, aber die haben auch sehr schnell reagiert und die Probleme beseitigt.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (7. Januar 2013)

Mhhh .... ich seh direkt wieder, warum ich solche Abstimmungen liebe .... Tablet des Jahres: Samsung? Technologie des Jahres (fast): Android 4.2?!!  Der heilige Fanboykrieg sei mit euch ....




Positiv überrascht bin ich ja vom Versender des Jahres: Amazon, verdientermaßen, dafür ist Alternate massiv vom Thron gestolpert (gut so) ...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Januar 2013)

hodenbussard schrieb:


> [X] Teilgenommen
> 
> Wo sind die Preise ?


 
Demokratie ist doch schon Preis genug. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Superwip (8. Januar 2013)

Die Grundlegende Idee der Umfrage finde ich nicht schlecht...

Aber ich habe doch einiges an Verbesserungsvorschlägen/Kritik (wobei es für dieses Jahr wohl schon zu spät ist)

-Die Auswahl scheint in einigen Kathegorien etwas willkürlich zu sein, in einigen Kathegorien fehlen wichtige Hersteller (etwa Toshiba bei SSDs, Unicomp, DASkeyboard oder Filco bei Tastaturen, und einige weitere); außerdem wurden einige Hersteller "nachgereicht" was die Umfrage verfälschen könnte

-bei der Technologie des Jahres fehlen in meinen Augen ganz klar (zumindest, weitere Kandidaten gäbe es zur Genüge) PCIe 3.0, Windows RT und High-DPI Monitore (bitte, bitte, bitte nicht "Retina" schreiben") dafür könnte/sollte man die GPU Architekturen zusammenlegen (also GNC und Kepler) und der "Lightning-Anschluss von Apple " ist meiner Meinung nach klar fehl am Platz (da könnte man mit mindestens gleicher Berechtigung MyDP und MHL nennen), auch GeForce Grid würde ich weglassen, das ist in meinen Augen nicht wirklich eine Technologie des Jahres 2012

-Einige Hersteller wirken etwas fehlplatziert: IBM hat etwa seit Beginn der 1990er keinen X86 CPU mehr gefertigt und auch keinen entwickelt, Hyundai hat das Consumer PC Monitorgeschäft weitgehend verlassen und von AC Rayan Lüftern dürften nurnoch Restbestände erhältlich sein.

-Mir würden noch einige weitere Kathegorien einfallen insbesondere Netzwerktechnik (könnte man auch weiter aufsplitten), TV, Beamer, alternative/spezielle Eingabegeräte (Gamepads, Joysticks, Lenkräder, Gyro-Mäuse), CPU Architektur des Jahres (x86/allgemein; sind so oder so erheblich mehr als Hersteller), Spieleengine des Jahres

-ich würde dafür SSDs und Festplatten sowie auch USB Sticks und dergleichen unter der Kathegorie "Massenspeicher" zusammenlegen, Sicherheitssoftware und Smartphones kann man meiner Meinung nach wegrationieren, Tablets eventuell auch

Daher würde ich vorschlagen die "Kandidatenliste" einige Tage vor dem Start der Umfrage zu veröffentlichen und zur Diskussion zu stellen.

-Es könnte eventuell bei der Auswahl hilfreich sein einige neue Produkte/Technologien welche die jeweiligen Hersteller im vergangenen Jahr herausgebracht haben (und welche den Titel "Hersteller des Jahres" rechtfertigen könnten) aufzulisten
Um zu verhindern das diese Beschreibung irgendwie nachteilig für einzelne Hersteller ist könnte man den Herstellern die Gelegenheit geben ihr Produktportfolio (und insbesondere die Neuerungen) in 150 Zeichen vorzustellen oder so ähnlich, wenn ein Hersteller nicht antwortet muss eben die Redaktion irgendwas schreiben.


----------



## Simi_black (8. Januar 2013)

Fertig angemeldet 

Geiles Forum Leute !


----------



## Kazuyaa (10. Januar 2013)

Ich finde es einge gute idee  so hört man auch mal von andern pc freunden was  was sie so gut finden


----------



## Monte-Christo (15. Januar 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Die Grundlegende Idee der Umfrage finde ich nicht schlecht...
> 
> Aber ich habe doch einiges an Verbesserungsvorschlägen/Kritik (wobei es für dieses Jahr wohl schon zu spät ist)
> 
> -Die Auswahl scheint in einigen Kathegorien etwas willkürlich zu sein, in einigen Kathegorien fehlen wichtige Hersteller (etwa Toshiba bei SSDs, Unicomp, DASkeyboard oder Filco bei Tastaturen, und einige weitere); außerdem wurden einige Hersteller "nachgereicht" was die Umfrage verfälschen könnte



Meiner Meinung nach sind die wichtigsten Hersteller gelistet. Man kann nicht jede winzige Firma - auch wenn sie ein interessantes Produkt hatte - auflisten.



> -bei der Technologie des Jahres fehlen in meinen Augen ganz klar (zumindest, weitere Kandidaten gäbe es zur Genüge) PCIe 3.0, Windows RT und High-DPI Monitore (bitte, bitte, bitte nicht "Retina" schreiben") dafür könnte/sollte man die GPU Architekturen zusammenlegen (also GNC und Kepler) und der "Lightning-Anschluss von Apple " ist meiner Meinung nach klar fehl am Platz (da könnte man mit mindestens gleicher Berechtigung MyDP und MHL nennen), auch GeForce Grid würde ich weglassen, das ist in meinen Augen nicht wirklich eine Technologie des Jahres 2012



PCI Express 3.0 - warum? Hat es meiner Meinung nach so wenig verdient wie Windows RT. GNC- und Kepler-Architektur zusammenzulegen, ist außerdem unsinnig.



> -ich würde dafür SSDs und Festplatten sowie auch USB Sticks und dergleichen unter der Kathegorie "Massenspeicher" zusammenlegen, Sicherheitssoftware und Smartphones kann man meiner Meinung nach wegrationieren, Tablets eventuell auch



Was? Sicherheitssoftware hat es also nicht verdient? Und in Zeiten, in denen Tablets und Smartphones immer populärer werden, die Hersteller auszulassen, halte ich für ebenso wenig sinnvoll.



> -Es könnte eventuell bei der Auswahl hilfreich sein einige neue Produkte/Technologien welche die jeweiligen Hersteller im vergangenen Jahr herausgebracht haben (und welche den Titel "Hersteller des Jahres" rechtfertigen könnten) aufzulisten
> Um zu verhindern das diese Beschreibung irgendwie nachteilig für einzelne Hersteller ist könnte man den Herstellern die Gelegenheit geben ihr Produktportfolio (und insbesondere die Neuerungen) in 150 Zeichen vorzustellen oder so ähnlich, wenn ein Hersteller nicht antwortet muss eben die Redaktion irgendwas schreiben.



Das sprengt jeglichen Rahmen. Es gibt über 25 Kategorien, teilweise mit unzähligen Herstellern. Von jedem Hersteller in jedem Produkt-Sektor die "bahnbrechendsten" Produkte vorzustellen, würde Unmengen an Zeit verschlingen.


----------



## PhilSe (17. Januar 2013)

[x] SSD Favorit: Foremay zwecks 2 TB SSD


----------



## PhilSe (17. Januar 2013)

[x] Technologie des Jahres: Tri-Gate Transistoren von Intel


----------



## PhilSe (17. Januar 2013)

[x] Versender des Jahres: K&M da teils insolvent und ich dort gerne kaufe und immer gut beraten werde


----------



## Superwip (18. Januar 2013)

> Meiner Meinung nach sind die wichtigsten Hersteller gelistet. Man kann nicht jede winzige Firma - auch wenn sie ein interessantes Produkt hatte - auflisten.


 
Wie kann man denn entscheiden welcher Hersteller "wichtig" ist?

Hier sollen *die besten* ermittelt werden, nicht die "wichtigsten"...



> PCI Express 3.0 - warum?


 
_Technologie des Jahres 2012:_
_Hierbei kann es sich um eine Software, eine Architektur oder um eine neue Schnittstelle handeln. _

Weil es eine neue Schnittstelle ist, die 2012 erschienen ist (wenn man von der unvollständigen Implementierung in den ersten Sandy Bridge-Es absieht). Und meiner Meinung nach die klar wichtigste Schnittstelle, die 2012 eingeführt wurde.

Auf seinem Gebiet ist PCIe 3.0 der wohl größte Fortschritt seit PCIe 2.0 (2007).

Die "Lightning Schnittstelle" ist dagegen jedenfalls regelrecht ein Witz zumal sie praktisch nichts mit PCs zu tun hat.



> Hat es meiner Meinung nach so wenig verdient wie Windows RT


 
Mit Windows RT hat die ARM Architektur ein neues OS bekommen, auf diesem Gebiet ist das ein erheblicher Fortschritt. Windows RT sollte auch ganz klar von Windows 8 abgegrenzt werden. Ich würde Windows RT auch definitiv als wichtiger einstufen als Windows Phone 8 oder Android 4.2 welche nur Evolutionsstufen darstellen.



> Was? Sicherheitssoftware hat es also nicht verdient?


 
Sicherheitssoftware hat weder etwas mit Spielen noch mit PC Hardware zu tun.



> Und in Zeiten, in denen Tablets und Smartphones immer populärer werden, die Hersteller auszulassen, halte ich für ebenso wenig sinnvoll.


 
Hier geht es um PC Hardware und Spiele.

Das irgendetwas anderes "immer populärer" wird ist völlig belanglos; du könntest auch behaupten das keine Ahnung... Golfspielen immer populärer wird aber das ist noch lange kein Grund hier Golfschlägerhersteller zu vergleichen.



> Das sprengt jeglichen Rahmen. Es gibt über 25 Kategorien, teilweise mit unzähligen Herstellern. Von jedem Hersteller in jedem Produkt-Sektor die "bahnbrechendsten" Produkte vorzustellen, würde Unmengen an Zeit verschlingen.


,

Daher sollen die Hersteller- so die Idee sich auch selbst vorstellen; ich habe auch explizit von einer kurzen Beschreibung/Auflistung gesprochen. Hier soll es -hoffentlich- um eine möglichst objektive Bewertung gehen und nicht um Sympatie allerdings befürchte ich das viele hier (einschließlich mir) in vielen Kathegorien schlicht nicht informiert genug sind hier einigermaßen objektiv abzustimmen; ich wüsste beispielsweise nicht welchen CPU Lüftkühlerhersteller ich wählen sollte, dazu habe ich mich in letzter Zeit einfach zu wenig mit Luftkühlern im allgemeinen und Neuerscheinungen im besonderen beschäftigt.



> Technologie des Jahres: Tri-Gate Transistoren von Intel


 
Steht nicht zur Auswahl- und das nicht ohne Grund, denn die FinFETs fallen nicht unter die Definition 
_Hierbei kann es sich um eine Software, eine Architektur oder um eine neue Schnittstelle handeln._ ​


----------



## SaftSpalte (19. Januar 2013)

Also es gibt ein paar Neuerungen ;die ich sehr schätze .
Aber für mich ist die entwickelung Von dem Betriebsystem Android sehr gelungen .
Habe bei der einführung mir ein Samsung Galaxy S II gekauft und war das erste mal ,seit anfang an war ich mehr als begeistert und 
mit ständigen Verbesserungen des Systemes konnte ich mich sehr freuen .
Wichtigste auf dem Smartphone ist Sprachsteuerung + Navi .

Erst gab es ANDROID 2.3 und heute 4.0.3   mit sehr neuen sachen .
Dabei merkte man auch eine erhöhte Laufzeit bzw . mher Leistung .

Leider muss ich bestätigen das das System APple IOS um weiten überholt worden ist von Android .

Für mich ein muss und Android IOS für mich `die beste Software 2012`.

Spiel des Jahres ist `World of Tanks` . Jeder kennt es vielleicht .. mit 15 jahren hat man eigentlich umfangreich viele spiele gespielt .hauptsache zoggn .
Heute ist es so das man ein spiel spielt und wenn es dir nicht so passt wirds halt liegen gelassen . Es ist schwer ein spiel zu finden das einen anspricht .
Da ist WOT  richtig . Es macht spaß und das muss ein spiel können .

Bei Produkten 2012 wo ich begeistert wurde war eine Sapphirre 7950 OC  . die meine zwei 6870 in crossfire ersetze und heute noch ihr dienst macht . Tolles ding 
Was sehr doof lief das ich satte 450 euro dafür hinlegte weil es engpässe gab bei der lieferung . heute kostet das ganze 280 euro . Wer es fast am gleichen tag haben will muss halt was zahlen .
Hatte ich auch nur so schnell gekauft weil ich zwei Käufer für meine 6870 hatte und die mir 280 euro gaben .


das zu meiner meinung


----------



## lordxeen (20. Januar 2013)

25. Produkt des Jahres:
[Sonstiges] Keines!
Kein Produkt, das mich richtig geflasht hat oder den Markt entscheidend geprägt. 2012 war ein Jahr ohne die großen Innovationen, es gab mehr vom Gleichen.


----------



## warlock0601 (22. Januar 2013)

Versender des Jahres finde ich DriveCity sind wirklich schnell und günstig.

Und bei Grafikkarten sind es Asus und Gigabyte.
Bei Motherboard`s auch Asus und ASRock.


----------



## Sunny45 (22. Januar 2013)

Also für mich war die Entwicklung der tablets 2012 sehr beachtlich.  Habe inzwischen zwei und möchte sie nicht missen!


----------



## hackercefunk24 (22. Januar 2013)

Also ich finde ja das in sachen Preis-Leistung Caseking der beste händler ist! Sie bieten eine riesige Produktvielfalt zu fairen Preisen, besonders die Caseking OC Bundels finde ich hervorragend! Da ist denke ich wirklich für Jeden etwas dabei! MfG Christian


----------



## Elvis3000 (23. Januar 2013)

bei grakas EVGA.....3 jahre garantie und mit kleinem aufpreis sinds 5 jahre! und die garantie ist übertragbar....und sie sind kulant wenn du die lüfter mal ab hattest....


----------



## Matti38 (23. Januar 2013)

Da verspricht Caseking "wir geben 10 Prozent auf Alles" wenn wir gewinnen , schmeissen etwas Hardware unters Volk und schon steigt die Wertung innerhalb von 2 Tagen so rasant, dass sie jetzt dem Erstplatzierten amazon dicht auf den Fersen sind! 
Vorgestern waren sie noch hinter Mindfactory auf dem dritten Platz! 
Sehr fragwürdige Praxis wie ich finde! Zeigt aber auch wie leicht der "Ottonormaluser" zu beeinflussen ist! Brot und Spiele, das wusste schon der olle Nero und hat die Volksmassen so manipuliert !
Scheint ja immernoch prima zu funktionieren, wie man sieht!

Gruß Matti


----------



## Killmops (23. Januar 2013)

Mal sehen ob es auch hier einige Überraschungen geben wird


----------



## ugotitbad (23. Januar 2013)

Fractal Design ist an der Spitze was Gehäuse angeht? Einen 4-Eckigen Schwarzen Kasten würd ich auch selber noch hinkriegen. Nur weil jeder 2. ein Fractal Design Case oder Cooler Master empfiehlt und fast jeder 2. einen deswegen auch besitzt, sind sie an der Spitze weil jeder dafür votet, was er selbst besitzt. Das ist doch alles quatsch.


----------



## Caduzzz (23. Januar 2013)

@enhra

vielleicht empfehlen die User die Gehäuse, welche sie selbst besitzen und davon überzeugt sind? Nur so eine Idee...

Des weiteren steht dir natürlich vollkommen frei dein gehäuse nach deinem Geschmack zu suchen+kaufen, eine Empfehlung ist kein Befehl!

Mit, momentan gut 10%, ist Lian Li auch Teil der Brotkastenfraktion, auch BitFenix letzte Gehäuse sind eher schlicht und sie schneiden gut ab, Corsair nicht zu vergessen.

Plus: wenn du mir nen Link geben kannst für eine Firma, die Gehäuse herstellt in Auftrag, immer her damit...der Gedanke einen schlichten schwarzen Brotkasten mit "caduzzz" Logo o.ä. in Serienproduktion zu geben würde mir gefallen


----------



## skyscraper (23. Januar 2013)

Bitte erst informieren und dann antworten. FractalDesign bietet sehr schlichte Gehäuse an, die Qualitativ voll in Ordnung sind, gut aussehen und auch keine 200€ kosten.

LG


----------



## tripod (24. Januar 2013)

22. Kopfhörer/Headsets

- Teufel (aureol massive)


----------



## Caduzzz (24. Januar 2013)

Ich bin gespannt inwieweit sich das Blatt bzw. die Blätter wenden werden wenn die postalischen Abstimmungen mit einberechnet sind..


----------



## ugotitbad (25. Januar 2013)

caduzzz schrieb:


> @enhra
> 
> vielleicht empfehlen die User die Gehäuse, welche sie selbst besitzen und davon überzeugt sind? Nur so eine Idee...


 Dann lies dir nochmal meinen Satz ganz genau durch! Ganz am Ende z.B. 
"Nur weil jeder 2. ein Fractal Design Case oder Cooler Master empfiehlt und fast jeder 2. einen deswegen auch besitzt, sind sie an der Spitze weil jeder dafür votet, was er selbst besitzt."

Ich hab mich informiert. Ich weiß wie teuer sie sind und wie sie aussehen. Für soetwas simples über 100€ zu verlangen ist meiner Meinung nach übertrieben, vorallem weil ich mein Gehäuse auf dem Schreibtisch rechts neben mir habe. Wenn ich jetzt rechts neben mir einfach einen schwarzen Kasten sehen würde, könnte ich ihn gleich irgendwo unten verstauen. Ich finde beim Gehäuse steht das Äußere ganz oben.


----------



## CiD (25. Januar 2013)

enhra schrieb:


> Ich finde beim Gehäuse steht das Äußere ganz oben.


Das ist dann aber eher Geschmackssache und darüber lässt sich bekanntlich gut streiten. 

Ich finde das Äußere eines Gehäuses eher Nebensächlich! In einem Gehäuse werden Hardwarekomponenten verstaut und das sollte möglichst Effizient und Stabil passieren. Was nützt einen ein supertoller Gehäuselook wenn innen drin alles klappert und Wackelt, die Luftzirkulation für Ar*** ist und umbauten nicht möglich sind !? Na toll, man kann sich den "Schäpperkasten" auf den Tisch stellen weil er toll aussieht...na und ?

Mir gefallen auch Schlichte Gehäuse mit Modularen "Innerrein" viel besser als irgend so ein Designteil. Neben meinem Tisch steht seit fast 6 Jahren ein 12 Kilo schweres Stahlgehäuse von Enermax (Chakra). Sieht nicht unbedingt toll und ergonomisch aus aber man bekommt viel untergebracht und da klappert nach 6 Jahren nichts. Das Äußere beim Gehäuse ? Drauf geschi**en!


----------



## skyscraper (25. Januar 2013)

Zuerst: Ich finde es gut, dass du dich informiert hast! So simpel wie du sagst ist es leider nicht und nicht jeder mag eine blinkende, Flugzeugähnliche Kiste neben sich


----------



## ugotitbad (25. Januar 2013)

Ihr dürft das natürlich nicht so "oberflächlich" abstempeln, weil bei mir das Äußere ganz oben steht bei der Auswahl eines Gehäuses. Natürlich schaut man auch auf das innere, doch da ähnelt sich fast alles dem anderen, also kann man das ausschließen und sich nur noch auf das äußere konzentrieren. @CiD meinst du das "gute" Firmen Gehäuse herstellen bei denen alles klappert? Dieses Argument ist echt schwach durchdacht.


----------



## Caduzzz (25. Januar 2013)

@enhra

Deinen Satz versteh ich sehr wohl, den leicht abfälligen Unterton in deinem Logikgebilde kann ich aber nicht nach vollziehen...

Toleranz, die du von Anderen dir gegenüber erwartest solltest du gleichberichtigt auch Anderen entgegenbringen (Geschmack/Wertig- Wichtigkeit eines Gehäuses in diesem falle).


----------



## ugotitbad (3. Februar 2013)

Wie sieht das denn jetzt aus, Caseking hat doch versprochen das es 10% auf Alles gibt wenn sie den 1. Rang belegen.


----------



## Caduzzz (3. Februar 2013)

@ enhra

diejenigen, die per post abgestimmt haben müssen doch auch noch ausgezählt und einberechnet werden, vermute ich mal stark

Caseking wird sich schon bemerkbar machen...


----------



## ugotitbad (3. Februar 2013)

Achso, sorry das mit der Post habe ich nicht gewusst. Na dann wäre es verständlich. Geduld geduld..


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. Februar 2013)

Ist im neuen Heft nicht die Auswertung drin? Habs nur leider noch nicht bekommen


----------

